# Peninsula dragon care



## PhilZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi, I am most likely getting a peninsula dragon and would like a bit of tips for caring for them and what to put in their enclosure because I looked and couldn't find anything on the internet. FYI if you own them please send a pic of them or their enclosure.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 19, 2013)

We've never had them ourselves, but from everything I've read they are kept the same as beardies.


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 19, 2013)

if theyre the same as beardies i might get beardies instead. much more relaxed im guessind and from what i read theyre good for handeling and docile, the only thing that drove me away is the tank size. im not sure ill be able to fit a 40 gallon tank in my room. but ill be able to fit a 20 gallon if i get a baby untill i can get some more space and all that. if getting less than 40 or less that 20 for babies is ok please tell me.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## Planky (Dec 20, 2013)

What state you in ?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 21, 2013)

If it's your first lizard/reptile, go with a beardie or bluetongue. Either are some of the easiest to handle and care for, and there is probably more information on their care out there.


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 22, 2013)

i dont have that much room for 40 gall, how long can i keep a single baby beardie in a 20 gal tank?

- - - Updated - - -

i dont have room for a forty gallon tank, howlong can i keep a baby beardie in a twenty gallon tank?

- - - Updated - - -

ive also been looking at tawnys, are they any good? i dont mind if they take alot of time out of my day to care for. ive seen people having them in smallish containers and said they grow from 6-10 centimetres but the pet shop website say they go to 22 cm. can someone please tell me so i dont end up having to buy a huge container when it grows to big.

- - - Updated - - -

btw im in vic


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not good with sizes in gallons. What does that equate to in length? You could probably keep a beardie in a 60 cm tank for a year, they like the room to run around and chase their crickets. Ideal size is a 120 cm tank for an adult. 
If tank size is an issue, look at a Pygmy beardie (also known as Lawson's). You could probably get away with a 80 or 90 cm tank with one of them.


----------



## treeofgreen (Dec 23, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> I'm not good with sizes in gallons. What does that equate to in length? You could probably keep a beardie in a 60 cm tank for a year, they like the room to run around and chase their crickets. Ideal size is a 120 cm tank for an adult.
> If tank size is an issue, look at a Pygmy beardie (also known as Lawson's). You could probably get away with a 80 or 90 cm tank with one of them.



+1

Pygmys or Central Netted Dragons(these are AWESOME, way cooler than beardies imo), both of which could be housed comfortably in pairs in a 3ft(90cm) enclosure/tank.

Good luck


----------



## Umbral (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the pygmies, they are great to watch and will tolerate handling.


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 23, 2013)

i think id be able to fit a 3ft, are pygmys/ netteds easy to find in pet stores or do i have to look for breeders?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 24, 2013)

Netted's are a bit harder to come by, but pygmy bearded dragons should be easy to find. Try your nearest reptile store (I know there are a couple at least in Melbourne). A breeder will be able to offer advice; a good one will do so after your purchase as well. Pygmies are also known as Lawson's bearded dragons, and occasionally also called Rankine's, or black-soiled. All three names are for the same dragon.
Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 24, 2013)

so what about tawny dragons? i nknow theyre small wich is perfect. ive read theyre as hard to keep as beardies.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 24, 2013)

Which means they are easy then. 
Tawny dragons are harder to come by though, at least here in SA.

- - - Updated - - -

Is this your first lizard/reptile?


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 24, 2013)

2nd lizard


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 24, 2013)

Whichever dragon you decide on, you will find plenty of info and help on here. Most dragons are similar to beardies in care.


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 24, 2013)

sweet. glad i ran into this forum


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 30, 2013)

ive ended up putting a couple of peninsula dragons from amazing amazon, im picking them up on the 13th of January (well assuming my license comes, they took the money on boxing day so its got there) and im going away to hamilton island and get back on the 12th. a few pointers would be nice if someone has them


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 30, 2013)

Set up the tank and run it well before you go, it will give you time to rectify any issues that pop up before you put the dragons in.
Try not to disrupt them much for a bit when they get home, it's hard, but they need some time to settle in
Enjoy, and congrats on your new pets


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 30, 2013)

Well done on your selection. As Disintegratus said, set up and run the tank first to check temps etc. And ask amazing amazon for as much info as they have (they should provide some sort of care sheet).
Also keep an eye on the dragons once you've housed them, in case there's domination, bullying, or fighting.


----------



## PhilZ (Jan 4, 2014)

ive tested my enclosure got the timer going for the uv light from 12pm-9pm and i have the basking lamp clamped inside and i can withstand the tempreture on the basking spot and its not too cold. im assuming they wont fight because they are kept together with many more in a very small enclosure and im putting them in a 2ft (60cm) enclosure but ill still watch. i will ask amazing amazon for tips when i first get them.
Cheers

- - - Updated - - -

and the basking spot is on a thermostat planted inside the enclosure


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 5, 2014)

ive got a 9 month old pygmy bearded dragon in a 80cm by 50 cm tank and it is a great size. i think the smallest i would have one is is 60cm but bigger is better


----------



## PhilZ (Jan 5, 2014)

i would prefer a larger tank but i unfortunatly dont have the room for it. maybe ill upgrade when i can and re use this container for a smaller species.


----------

